# Help with vents



## reptinate (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey guys,
Just need help. My new enclosures for my two Stimson's are 970Lx570Wx470H. I just need to know what would be a good amount of ventilation. 

It's between these two, but in white:

Sorry no links to non sponsor suppliers

Not sure if I'd need two of these ones, if I got them.


Also, is any interior house paint okay to use to paint over the silicon in the enclosure?

Thanks for any help


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 24, 2013)

The plastic one would be better as your two stimsons won't get cut or scratched and as for the paint if its non toxic go for it


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd go with the plastic too. Put a couple of small screws in it just to make sure it can't be moved. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Snowman (Jul 24, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> I'd go with the plastic too. Put a couple of small screws in it just to make sure it can't be moved. Better safe than sorry


Or just silicon or liquid nails on the back to keep it in place


----------



## wildthings (Jul 24, 2013)

I went with stainless steel sink strainers lol There were already large round holes there View attachment 293757


----------



## reptinate (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay, thanks. So the plastic one is not too big for that size enclosure, is it? One on the back wall enough? Or should I find smaller plastic ones and put one at each end? 

Never too sure of what the right amount of vents should be.


----------



## reptinate (Jul 25, 2013)

wildthings said:


> I went with stainless steel sink strainers lol There were already large round holes there View attachment 293757



Lol, yeah I've seen people use those before. Doesn't look bad.


----------



## slide (Jul 25, 2013)

If you go with the sink strainers take note that there are sharpish edges around the edge of the holes on the back side. The front is fine. The way they are on the picture above is fine but if they are mounted on a side that is seen on the outside it looks untidy so I use a second one on the outside, the holes need to be lined up pretty well to avoid obstructing airflow and you need a minimum of 16mm timber or melamine to double them up back to back. Looks the goods though. 
If they are mounted on the back wall it wont matter. Just make sure the enclosure is away from the wall enough to not restrict airflow. 
More than one vent and opposite ends, one high one low should get you enough ventilation. 
The aluminium ones can injure the critters


----------



## Snowman (Jul 25, 2013)

Really you can't go to big. As long as the warm side heats up to the required temp everything is fine. I use a lot of ventilation in my enclosures and its been fine for years.


----------



## LB_Reptiles (Jul 25, 2013)

good call


----------



## reptinate (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmm. Okay, a few more questions. So one of those big plastic ones would be fine. Mid way up the back wall in the middle or towards the cool end? If I used the sink strainers, how many would I need, and where should I put them? Lastly, I found these ones too: 

Vent Plastic Haron 150x75mm White 

Except the ones at my bunnings are 165 x 85mm. If I got these, how many and where do I put them. One on each end? Only thing I don't like about that is you can see it from the side then.

It does get pretty cold in winter and a bit warm summer in the room they're in, not sure if that makes a difference?

Just want to be 100% sure I have it right, before I go cutting holes. Scared to do it, lol.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 25, 2013)

I used the smaller version of the aluminium one you posted. One on each side of the hole, just to make it look nicer.


----------



## slide (Jul 25, 2013)

slide said:


> opposite ends, one high one low should get you enough ventilation


High on the cool, low on the warm (not so low that the substrate or urine can get in it). 
If you dont have enough ventilation in summer, cut another vent. 
If you have sliding glass in the front there is also a small gap between the panes of glass that will have a small amount of additional ventilation. 

Aaron


----------



## reptinate (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks, Aaron
Do most put one on each end? Does it make it harder to heat? Does it really matter whether I put one bigger one on the back, or two smaller ones on the sides? Are both just as good, or is one better than the other? 
I haven't touched the enclosures in a few days because I'm not sure how most do it, and I'm scared to make the cut. Lol.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 26, 2013)

reptinate said:


> Thanks, Aaron
> Do most put one on each end? Does it make it harder to heat? Does it really matter whether I put one bigger one on the back, or two smaller ones on the sides? Are both just as good, or is one better than the other?
> I haven't touched the enclosures in a few days because I'm not sure how most do it, and I'm scared to make the cut. Lol.



It really doesn't matter. One at the back and the gap in the glass is fine. It's up to you how you want to do it. As long as you have at least two gaps. IE gap in the glass and a vent, it will be fine. It's always easy to add more later or go bigger.


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 26, 2013)

I put one vent relatively low on the cold side and size it relative to the enclosure. I have used plastic vents or powder-coated aluminium, both from the hardware store. If I am a bit iffy about gap between the slats, I put wire window screen underneath for extra security. Another vent on the outside makes it look better than just having a hole in the melamine. I paint and/or seal the hole cut in the melamine before installing the vents. I haven't used sink strainers because I think they are really more suitable for smaller enclosures than mine. The slight glass gap is just fine to allow airflow if you have one vent.


----------



## wildthings (Jul 27, 2013)

slide said:


> If you go with the sink strainers take note that there are sharpish edges around the edge of the holes on the back side. The front is fine. The way they are on the picture above is fine but if they are mounted on a side that is seen on the outside it looks untidy so I use a second one on the outside, the holes need to be lined up pretty well to avoid obstructing airflow and you need a minimum of 16mm timber or melamine to double them up back to back. Looks the goods though.
> If they are mounted on the back wall it wont matter. Just make sure the enclosure is away from the wall enough to not restrict airflow.
> More than one vent and opposite ends, one high one low should get you enough ventilation.
> The aluminium ones can injure the critters


Yeah I noticed they were sharpish on the other side, and it looked wrong with that side in too


----------

